# Opinions on Schutzhund Club in Saskatoon?



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

Hi all,

I'm trying to do as much research as I can before bringing home my own GSD pup, which won't be for another year or two. Before that happens, I'm trying to figure out what I would like to accomplish with my dog. I respect the fact that GSD's are working dogs and while I don't think I would like a working line, I would really love to incorporate some beginner level sport training into mine and my dog's life. 

I currently live in Saskatoon, and there is a Schutzhund club here in my city through one of the kennels known as Sunshadows Kennels (AKA Buena Vista Kennels). I'm curious if anyone has any experience with the individuals who run this club. I am planning to visit them so I may experience what their club is like myself, but would like to know if there is anything I should keep in mind while visiting. 

Any opinions or perspectives are appreciated.


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

Bumping this in hopes of a response.


----------

